# Canon i9900 waste tank reset



## tusker305 (Oct 8, 2008)

I Folks, I have a Canon i9900 recieving waste tank full error. Canon was more interested in selling me another $500 printer or $300 repair at the depot, than helping me fix the problem. I tried a procedure found in a google search with no luck. Can anybody help me reset this little canon money grab. It is a wonderful printer, I would rather run over it with my car than give canon more money.


----------



## ISZ (Oct 14, 2008)

1) With the printer powered off, hold down the resume button and press the power button.

2) While holding down the power button, release the resume button and press the resume button twice in succession. Now release the power
button. The indicator will blink in green and remain lit in green.

3) Press resume 4 times (Green) for Waste ink counter reset.

4) press the power button. The printer will switch itself off after performing the function.


----------



## tusker305 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks ISZ
That is the procedure I tried from Google search. Didn't work, I also get service error code 5200.


----------



## ISZ (Oct 14, 2008)

This is a useful site. Some people are discussing the exact problem you are having - worth a look

http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums/printer/29498

Also worth a look is this Canon forum...there are a lot of very helpful people there. 

http://www.nifty-stuff.com/forum/

Apparently error 5200 is an error with your printhead, or is an overheating problem.

Best of luck!!


----------

